# Breathable Housing



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone - Not sure if I'm posting in the right section but I was wondering if anybody knows where I may be able to get a waterproof breathable container. (Something that would work the same way as breather bags)

I am looking to place a co2 sensor into an aquarium but need it to be in a breathable container so that the co2 in the container will equalize to the dissolved co2 in the water.

Thanks in advance!


----------

